

Lessons learnt: running very large outbound campaigns with Asterisk clusters - kimi
http://blog.wombatdialer.com/post/121914898366/power-dialing-its-best

======
moniker90
Isn't outbound evil?

~~~
l3nz
Not necessarily. It has a lot of room for useful and even positive
applications. For example, I have worked on a non-profit project to track
class attendance around Cape Town and it proved being quite effective.

